# First go at making a utensil



## cabomhn (Apr 1, 2012)

I had a few walnut scraps left over that I couldn't figure out what to do with so I though I would have a go at making a kitchen spoon. I turned the handle and shaped the other end with a spindle sander. Then dremeled out the inset of the spoon and sanded. Just thought I would share!

- Matt

[attachment=3665]


----------



## txpaulie (Apr 1, 2012)

Neat project, looks great!

Now ya gotta make a fork!:clapping:

p


----------



## DKMD (Apr 1, 2012)

Looks good, Matt!


----------



## cabomhn (Apr 1, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> Neat project, looks great!
> 
> Now ya gotta make a fork!:clapping:
> 
> p



I'm considering heading back today to make one, as well as possibly a bowl or two!


----------



## chippin-in (Apr 1, 2012)

That is a spoon even Jethro would be proud to use.

Nice work.

Robert


----------



## CodyS (Apr 3, 2012)

Very nice! Now I dare you to make a matching one


----------



## heinz57 (Apr 3, 2012)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> Very nice! Now I dare you to make a matching one



Oh man, that's the story of my turning life. 

Making a small 5" x 2" salad bowl out of dried wood, I can usually do in 2 hours or under. When it comes to making matching sets, the time adds up significantly because I measure so damn much. I really need to make some plexi templates or something for shaping and hollowing so that I have a set contour to follow, and don't measure as much.

Beautiful spoon too!


----------

